# Walpole Labour Day W'end



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello Daveyak,
are you still going to Walpole that weekend?

Mike


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike, a group of us (non yakfishos) from Perth & Albany usually camp at Coalmine Beach (east side of town) on that weekend. Last year I took the kayak over & paddled the inlet across to the ocean outlet & back for only a few herring (great paddle though). I've caught some good bream in the inlet from a houseboat some years ago.

I was thinking about going over again this year & will make it a definite if any other yakfishers are keen to meet up to try for some of the reputed good fishing around there.

There some great kayaking locations & plenty of yakfishing options around there with the Nornalup Inlet and Frankland River close to town. The Broke & Irwin Inlets aren't far from town as are some ocean launch sites at Peaceful Bay & Parry Beach. Campgrounds at Coalmine Beach, Rest Point, Peaceful Bay that I know of. Possibly at Nornalup too.

Are there any other WA members up for a weekend of yakfishing in the Walpole area?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

(Bump)

ManjiMike and I are meeting up on Saturday at the Coalmine Beach campground (east side of town).

Not sure yet when & where we'll be fishing, might be detirmined by weather conditions at the time. Hoping to get out Saturday afternoon/evening and early Sunday at least.

Any other members in WA interested? It's a comp weekend.... 8)


----------

